
Where's Waldo With Google’s Cloud AutoML and Raspberry Pi - anonu
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/8/17665268/wheres-waldo-finding-robot-google-cloud-automl-ai
======
anonu
I was looking at some other "Where's Waldo" posts on HN. I found this one from
7 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3367865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3367865)

We've come a long way...

